# my new 32, and pics of the fleet



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

just need a motorbike now for the sunday ride


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

looks a loveley example Adam, mind me asking what you paid, spec, mileage etc? only Greg's looking at them at the mo...

mook


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

i'm not allowed a motorbike  otherwise it would be there already LOL .... just been told a scooter is ok! ptfff... haha


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

looks nice R32 mate


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

just ordered N1 bumper vents, and a headlight vent.

On to oil cooling now, then brakes, then suspension...


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> looks a loveley example Adam, mind me asking what you paid, spec, mileage etc? only Greg's looking at them at the mo...
> 
> mook


Yeah, good questions there. Your girlfriend looks quite tasty


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

and 16 row oil cooler with stat and remote filter


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

V nice collection you have there mate :smokin:


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

nice little lot there mate.:clap: :clap: :clap: 

if thats not yer drive it must have taken a bit of effort (and petrol) getting them there and back!!!!!

isnt that the 32 thats been on ebay for a while on and off??? would have had a look myself if i wasnt in cornwall, if i remember correctly this was in shetland somewhere.....


----------



## Das Chin (May 22, 2006)

adam

you must be doing wonders for the environment, shell shares and your wallett with that lot.

why do you need all them? 

I am sure i have seen that pug for sale somewhere?


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm the other half.....thought I may aswell register since I'll probably be the one breaking it on track whilst Adam's offshore.....so I may be in need of lots of advice!

We dont really NEED all those cars.....
The skyline was bought to eventually replace the 205 and Corsa....
the 205 was sold yesterday...
the Corsa will be sold soon....
the RR is to tow the corsa....and carry around junk...it will probably go when the corsa goes
the Impreza is my daily driver and the best of the lot!
the Porsche is kinda a summer car....doesnt get used that much, but keeps its value

why not?!?!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

shares in shell?

I dont use them all at the same time LOL petrol costs will be no worse than owning just the skyline


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

some progress....

day3











































































































































































































































yeeehaaaa lmao


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

and the outside..... now less bling'd


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Changed the oil today, was pretty grubby :/ Gave the brakes a good clean too.... seem to be working a bit better now, but i'll give the calipers a damn good clean when i get new brakes pads! DS2500 or DS3000 ?!?!?!




































































































































had to take the grinder out to get the rear wiper bolt off lol its was crusted on solid 

Took the grinder to the centre dash panel too.... will mock up a panel for gauges soon.... 

before








after


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

DS3000 Adam if it's only going on track. Just keep an eye on your bodywork. From what i've heard, they tend to have a lot of very hot shrapnel coming off them and burning into paint.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Somes been busy 

- Kevin.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

going to remove some more interior today, and fabricate a sheet of metal to fit the centre consol


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

what are the plans?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

track car


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi mate, looks good!

I was laughing as you have done almost exactly what I had to do to my S14a! I called it de-pimping my ride.:chuckle: :GrowUp: 

Should be a fair bit lighter and better out on track!..........that oil was a bit black!?!:wavey:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

yup.... it was pretty manky  its out now though!!

See about front n rear diffs, and gearbox oil now...

Diffs - 85w90?
Gearbox?


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

first track outing on 5th November...then 11th November....both at Knockhill


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

what times are they the track slots on the 5th and 11th?


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

5th is a hot marques day 11am - 3pm

11th is a SIDC (Impreza Club) day....9am - 1pm
places can be bought here
S I D C - Online Store


----------



## Cornhoolio (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam Kindness said:


> track car


Be careful @ Knockhill with the R32, if you do a couple of searches on here you will come up with threads about cars running the crank due to oil surge......... There was a recent thread from a guy who had wrecked his motor at Knockhill due to this very thing! Oil surge is a big issue with the RB26 engine due to its small oil capacity, exteded sump/baffled sump kits prevent this, cheaper than a new engine.:nervous: 

Cheers
Ian


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

what kind of money is in a extended sump/baffle plate?


----------



## Cornhoolio (Sep 26, 2005)

kennyc said:


> what kind of money is in a extended sump/baffle plate?


Have a look here Nengun Performance - Welcome

Cheers
Ian


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

any ideas how much they will cost to get someone to fit? is it engine out job?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

yup, engine out.... 

I'm going to run the engine with the oil overfilled ( afew mm up past the max mark)

It wont be getting hammered - its more of a exploratory outing..... seeing what needs done most etc.

Sump baffles are on the cards.... before decent tyres anyway


----------



## Doug S (Oct 9, 2004)

Very nice 32 Adam , welcome back to the world of Skyline ownership!

Did you buy that car up in Shetland by any chance?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Even with a Tomei baffle kit, I still run my car with the oil up past the max mark onto the H mark above. Think that it is about 0.5 litre extra.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Doug - yes...it's the one from shetland

Are you still running Mark's old 33?

Dave - Fee says yes....typeR is definitely the best, thanks


----------



## Doug S (Oct 9, 2004)

Adam Kindness said:


> Doug - yes...it's the one from shetland
> 
> Are you still running Mark's old 33?
> 
> Dave - Fee says yes....typeR is definitely the best, thanks


Nice one , was sure I had seen it somewhere before.

Yup still got the GTS its still going strong.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Got the N1 bumper vents today, and my wheels


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

getting some slicks on friday too.... but will wait till i have the susp and baffle kit in till using them


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

got the oil cooler kit. Will fit the same time as sump baffle.


























The three take off's??

1 from pump to remote filter
1 thermo sandwhich plate
1 for mount/filter

Also got the master cly stopper



















and slicks











and the TSC from R32Combat


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Headlight vent arrived


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

hehehe

from










to


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Adam Kindness said:


> just ordered N1 bumper vents, and a headlight vent.
> 
> On to oil cooling now, then brakes, then suspension...


I was about to say it si so nice to see a stock, (Looking), 32.

Then I scrolled down.  


Don't change the looks too much Adam, it looks class stock. :smokin: :smokin: 
I almost feel like digging my original wheels out if they'd fit over the braked.


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: The future is ORANGE


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Scott said:


> I was about to say it si so nice to see a stock, (Looking), 32.
> 
> Then I scrolled down.
> 
> ...


for road use it wont look anything but standard (lower).... and with N1 bumper vents.

The light vent and white wheels will be track only.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

new cage for the boat

cage


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

my new brake pads....

Ferodo DS3000's ...

a bit steessap... £190 for front pads... 
from rbmotorsport


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Mines ECU arrived, and bought SBC-iD III boost controller

the wee fat bitch is getting a fair spec quite quickly now

Apexi intakes
Greddy elbows
Greddy hardpipes
Greddy rad cooler platey thing
Mines ECU
Mocal 16row oil cooler
Mocal remote filter
brake MS stopper
ds3000 pads
full cage with diagonals and door bars
front/rear strut braces
17x9 light weight alloys
4x yoko A005 slicks + 2 dunlops
TSC torque controller thing
Nismo rear arms
uprated down pipe & front pipe, big bore exhaust
Blitz SBC-iD III boost controller
Tomei sump baffle
Headlight duct
N1 bumper vents

bits coming from out going track car...

lightweight corbeau buckets
3" 6pt harnesses
OMP Extinguisher


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

check this out.....

My girlfriend removed the first edition of the Skylab TSC, and fitted the new Skylab TSC Evo yesterday. Cool eh!










































she also stripped the clear film and white sealer gunk crap from insides of the doors.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Adam, is that pics of your car at KH in JTuner?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

pass? anyone got links, or pics of page to show me?

I'm out in malaysia just now. It was out on KH early Nov, and late Oct.


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

I did manage to solder my hand and quite a lot of my hair in the process!!! Doh!


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Adam Kindness said:


> pass? anyone got links, or pics of page to show me?
> 
> I'm out in malaysia just now. It was out on KH early Nov, and late Oct.


I was going to say it was a wet day but that wouldnt really narrow it down!  :chuckle: 

Could well be, think it was the only 32 there and i remember a Mk1 MR2 and some 200sx's. I'll check the date when i get home.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

sounds like the SIDC day early november :S


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

if stock ecu is for sale please PM price..


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

I'll let you know once i get home and get the Mines one in and RR'd


----------



## KB_S1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Adam, just realised that you must stay next door to my good friends. They park just next to the spot where your R32 and the STi are pictured together. They did have a silver MX-5 until someone demolished it, now got a green Impreza 5 door.
You may see another R32 parking there on occasion soon if I get my way.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

got the tomei sump baffle and SBC-iD III now


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

ordered my GT2850R-5's now too


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Whos going to be doing the sump for you mate? 
Might need to get this done myself before hitting KH next year.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Got a price from Marc at the Garage. Will prob book in it in early next year.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Adam Kindness said:


> Got a price from Marc at the Garage. Will prob book in it in early next year.



Do you know a rough price for this or are you getting other work doen at the same time?
PM me if you can cheers mate.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

was quoted 900something for the sump baffle, oil cooler, filter relocation kit.... all labour only. I have all the parts.


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

thats pretty good considering its an engine out job


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Thats what i was thinking. 
Hopefully a bit less for me as i've already got all the oil gubbins. Looks like Marc's gona be busy over the hols!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

mines ecu fitted








SBC-iD III fitted


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

cage test fited..


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Garret GT2860-5 turbos arrived this morning, well i had to go to some PO to get them.

Shipped from the US for 900.... not bad eh


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

thats it fixed in now 










































i'll add door bars in the future


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Its coming along very well indeed.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

fitted the first bucket.

Was a bit on a PITA getting it in with out griding off the orig seat mout points, sothing i didnt want to do :lol:
The corbeau seats are quite high, so had to try and keep the mounts/sliders low. 

I had to alter the slider handle and the just reversed it to get the mounts in snug behinf the cross beam on the floor.

Fitted the eye bolts for the harnesses too


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

did some body and electrical work today :O

Hacked the front bumper to fit the N1 bumper vents. Will need to grind the crash bar for them to fit properly tomorrow.

Fixed the front headlights. When i got the car the drivers side main beam would sometimes work. It stopped working all together, along with the full beam constant (full beam flash worked). Ruled out bulb problems, then just rewired the ****er :lol:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

grinded the crash bar, fitted and bonded vents in. May have to rebond one as it hasnt seemed to have taken :lol:

Fitted new front wipers to get rid of the chrome uns...

Refurbed/cleaned the two front 4 pots and fitted Ferrodo DS3000 pads. Will need to bleed the brakes at the weekend though as the brake fulid reservoir cap is a daft size not supplied with Gunson easy bleed. Well i never checked, but it looks daft :lol:


















































brakes



























































































ooootside


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

refurbed/cleaned the rear 2pots today. They were pretty manky!

Half bled (got fluid to the bleed nipples) ready for bleeding it on sat. Saves a bit of time and means the car has some brakes for now.

Took the car home to test the cage/seat/helmet situation. Not bad, i seem to fit fine, so the seat may stay 

Oh... and the brakes unbedded, not bled properly, very long pedal travel ..... already feel better than they did 

Think it just had glazed pads on before.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

suspension has arrived


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Looking good there Adam.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

thats the rears in now too


















its much much better now :lol:

Havent adjusted heights etc properly yet, just put them on at what i thought might be ok.

Still the fit the EDFC motors and headunits.... do that tomorrow maybe


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

dampning EDFC's fitted... bit of a fiddly pain in the boobies, but done.
Also have the 2nd unit mounted, and wired. Just need to mount the motors on the reservoirs













































fitted the two EDFC's for front rebound (on remote reservoirs), and put the loom in place for the rears. Just need to mount the rears on the adjusters then thats it 


































and a wee sticker.... cool .jp one eh


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi Adam,

looks good there, installation was ok, wasn't it? 
What about your left knee space, wont the EDFC units disturb?

How do the coilovers feel, how is sreet driveability?


Thomas


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

the two controllers are fine... a good few inches to spare  only mounted with velco for now so can easily move.

Installation was easy. Its pretty harsh on the street but i can put up with it for what driving will be getting done on the road.... very little.

I put a couple of your wee stickers on today too 

all fitted now


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

This is looking good. Cant wait to see it at knockhill. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Slicks fitted to rims


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

Bloody impressive!!! what rims are they?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Kai Office, Modia 17x10


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

just some side on and square shots for design mock-ups 

and the wheels popped up against the side.


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

Looking really good! how much were the slicks? do you have a supplier for them?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

ex BTCC testing slicks, i got 6 for £100 from a friend.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

changed the drivers seat mount 

FROM - My home made bingo bodge
TO - Driftworks low mount - £119 :!

Seat does sit a lot lower though, and slides a bit easier than my makeshift one :lol:

Also stripped the floor behind the seat and painted it too.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

ran a 12.7 at 109 on sunday.... good bench mark for apparant 283bhp spec LOL

new bits today

new Tomei Head, Inlet, Exhaust and throttle bodie gaskets










Project Mu front discs.... gay colour.... :lol:
APP front and rear braided steel brake lines



































Tomei rod bolts


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

the brakes are just a stop gap solution untill the 1k plus is justifable to spend on brakes. The current setup (DIY re furbed stock R32 calipers with DS3000's MSstopper) seem fine with the power/pace it has just now.

DBA discs may have been better though


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Hmmmm :O not too healthy ex-passenger side front disc. They were wrecked at my last knockhill outing, but i just thought they were warped. They were not cracked after that, but must have just put them over the edge on sunday with the cold 1/4mile braking.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

new uprated NISMO oil pump


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

dads got the same 911 in black, I love that car. But yeah, thats one hell of a fleet! I bet this is a silly question but which is more fun, the GC STi or the GTR? (I have a bugeye WRX myself)


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

Where did you by the disks from?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Discs were bought via Nengun Welcome - Nengun Performance

I think the TypeR is more 'fun' on back roads.... its much nimbler than the skyline.... 
The skyline is more fun with a bit more room to play


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

new side mount for the psgr bucket 

Will fix it with no runners, low and near the centre of the car..... as possible 










4 new (to me) sticky slickies 

selling the 4 yoko's as i feel they are a bit narrow.... so now have 6 of the dunlops :lol:


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

pm price for yoko's if still for sale adam, looking for some cheapies to replace the snow tyres lol


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

engine is now out.... with suspected piston slap being the cause of some of the weird bottom end noise.... not the bearings...

SO... 6x OS Giken pistons added to the build :/

engine on the floor

Will be getting re-bored in the next few days, block cleaned up and painted...

Added an adjustable FPR to the build too.










just trying to figure out the fueling now :/

either 

280lph pump, fpr, 700cc injectors 

OR

whole hog overkill type thing

2 intank 280lph pumps... feeding duel feed fuel rails, 1000cc injectors, fpr


OR 

280lph in tank pump feeding swirl pop with 2 external pumps feeding rail, fpr, 1000cc injecotors

:boggle:

Spec of car now :lol:

engine

RB26DETT
Tomei layered metal head gasket (1.2mm)
86.5 OS Giken forged pistons
Tomei rod bolts
Tomei sump baffle
Tomei metal gaskets
HKS turbo gaskets and fittings
2x Garret GT2860-5's
XS power downpipes
Fujitsubo Giken exhaust
Apexi intakes (2)
Blitz SBC-iD boost control
Skylab TSC Evo (Attessa adjusting sys)

Susp

TEIN Circuit Master package
2x EDFC Units
Nismo Rear arms

Brakes

APP braided lines
Project Mu SCR Discs
Ferrodo DS3000 pads
5.1 fluid

interior

2x Corbeau light weight buckets
2x 6 point 3" Sabelt harnesses
Cusco 6pt cage

Wheels n tyres

OE alloys with rubber bands
17" Kai Office Modia's with dunlop slicks


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Impressive build man

Pretty much what im doing with my GTS-T Saloon. Are you retaining the RB26 or maybe look into an RB30?


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

*Love the thread*

Looks cool so far! could only get cooler :chuckle:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

got the car back now.... its going to be interesting for Fee in the next few weeks :lol:

She'll have to...

1: finish the run in
2: Change oil/filter
3: work out new settings for boost controller
4: fit pas seat


all before she gets some tuition at knockhill in it :lol:

Here are some pics from tonight....

old turbos..... 1 exhaust wheel looks quite oily...


























some more weight saving.... aircon pump. Will remove the AC rad next time the bumpers off. Will be off soon to locate the oil cooler 










gave it a wee wash.... :/ was filthy



















and the run in miles so far..... PAINFULL 











stripped some more weight out today, and fitted the eye bolts for psgr 6pt harness. Ordered another seat mount from Driftworks.... damn sight simpler than bodging my own... not cheap at around £110 though 

Sound deadning - must have stripped about 5kg out of the car already... with another 5-7 to come out!!! The whole rear seat area and boot have to be stripped yet :lol: Anyone know roughly the total weight of the stuff in an R32?


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Adam Kindness said:


> Sound deadning - must have stripped about 5kg out of the car already... with another 5-7 to come out!!! The whole rear seat area and boot have to be stripped yet :lol: Anyone know roughly the total weight of the stuff in an R32?


I've removed all of mine from the gts, including the boot and halfway up the bulkhead, (may remove more as the dash is out, but time is against us), I meant to weigh it all but forgot and started throwing it away, seemed pointless to weigh some of it.

It weighs a lot more than I thought it would though, definately worth the effort if you want to lose weight.

Alex B


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

only weighed the section behind the psgr seat today... it was just short of 1kg. So the numbers are just guestimates


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

the aircon pump is a heavy lump of shite though


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

How much bhp is it pushing atm?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

no idea.... wont be running it over 1bar till the fueling is sorted

(needs injectors, pump and better ECU)

prob 400... dont know reallly. Will get it on a RR to check the fueling at 1bar so will find out then. 600+ miles till that though.

aiming for a nice 550 once its setup though.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Had a wee look at the block a couple of weeks ago and another look at the car before you picked it up at the weekend there mate.
Looks like it will be a great track weapon when you've had your way with it.
The teins look very impressive from the underside. :smokin:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

started on the oil cooler this morning.... didnt have time to do much, but its a start.


















































any idea what this is?










located under the standard boost solenoid


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Just caught up with the whole thread - great read .. and really impressed with how it's coming on.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Thats the mocal cooler just fitted in place and not plummed in. I'll get the bumper off again and tidy it all up whilst fitting the remote filter and plumbing in the cooler.

Oil was changed, out with the run -in oil, in with the fresh 10w60.

Boost/Fueling was checked with a wideband.... Now boosting to 1.2 bar safely with Mines ECU and Tomei FPR as the only fueling mods. AFMS and injectors are standard.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

here are some previews of the fuel system from RIPS...



Its not finished yet, will be stripped and polished up etc.


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

ooo....is that what's coming from new zealand?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

polished and ready to go now


















just waiting for the bonnet decal to be made then it will be shipped


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

Thats all the sound deadening removed from the passenger side, sanded and painted...


































Just the back to do now


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

SIDC event at Knockhill. Fee went along in the skyline 

VID - still a WIP i hope  but you can see and hear it i hope http://trackscotland.co.uk/vid/knockhill260507.mpg

pics


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

So is that the first time out after the upgrades? What boost is that you were running?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Fee had ther boost cut set at 1.1bar, so i think she was running around 1.0to 1.1...

Thats the first outing since the susp etc. She said its pretty decent


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Fuel pumps, filters and swirl pot arrived along with RIPS Racing bonnet decal thing.

Also ordered 800cc SARD twinhole injectors x6












mmmm petrol!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

checked over the diff, not leaking by the looks of it.

Changed the rear LSD oil with Silkolene BOA90LS.













































What a pin in the tits the filler plug was :lol: No room to get a ratchet in... feckin rear steering rack :grr:


Ok....

then back onto the oil cooler...

1 question.... 

SR1/2----------------4-------1/2 BSP SEALING RING

What do they seal? i.e where do they go? 

Between the remote filet/sandwhich plate? And block/take off?

Or somewhere else?

these...











its all done bar actually plumbing it in. All the hoses are made up bar the end of one! Missing a push on fitting grrr



















Also a wee bit more weight reduction.... removed more of the AC system. Rad out, and fan thing. also trial fitted the headlight vent. OMG what a shit fit :lol: EBAY special! Dont buy!!!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

parp...

Locking nuts 'removed' - sourced 4 OE nuts.

Oil Cooler finally plumbed in, and given a short test (not up to temp for sandwhich plate to open though)










Front bumper 'edited' for more cooling to oil cooler.
New light vent fitted. Much Much better fit, and had some mesh to stop and pigeons getting sucked in 


















































Lowered the front suspension about 15mm (will raise the rear a touch tomorrow).










see height difference here










Oil Changed

Checked out the front brakes... the discs dont look to have deposits of pads from hot stops. The dont appear to have even wear from the pad though. The discs appreared to become warped halfway through the dreadnaught night, getting worse as time went by. Causes? I dont think i've run them too hot?! I try not to keep my foot on the brakes when hot etc. They were bedded in.

I have new DBA4000's on the way, but i'll remove the MU's and get them skimmed as a spare set.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

New DBA 4000 slotted discs arrived today. Good service from RB Motorsport, next dat delivery. They look less gay than the mangled MU's, and have funky temp indicators on them. 3 different strips that changed colour at certain temps.


























trying to work out what happened to the old ones as they are showing very little wear, and lasted about 4 trackdays :lol: There is only 1 spot which looks like the result of a hot pad being stuck on. Maybe i just didnt bed them in enough/get them through enough high enough heat cycles.


















new ones on










gave the oil cooler a long test today in quite warm weather....

the plate seems to open around 65-70 which is lower than i though it would be (any ideas what is supposed to be set at?)

Overall oil temps whilst driving round town etc (reading diff's off std gauge before and after) are down by about 10deg. From just under 90, to just under 80, maybe more liek just over 70.

Out on the road with some spirited driving - from around 100-110 down to about 88-90.

Seems to be working well then. Will test it on track tomorrow night. Could only get about 4-5 laps in before the gauges was starting to go north of 110 on Monday eve


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Good choise of discs mate. Ive just recently put the same on mine with some 2500s.
Now all i ned is some better fluid! :squintdan


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Totalburnout said:


> Good choise of discs mate. Ive just recently put the same on mine with some 2500s.
> Now all i ned is some better fluid! :squintdan


Hey rich boy ! 
You could have bought some clear indicators for much less !  
Hope you upgraded your brake lights. :thumbsup: 
Only kidding.
Get in touch mate.
oh and dont buy your brake fluid off a Ned.
cheers cokey


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Brake Fluid off a ned :lol:

Are both you guys doing that Skyline trackday with SOC?


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Hadn't heard about it Adam?

Cokey, cheeky cnut lol
PM me your number mate. got a new phone so lost lost of numbers. 

All hail Cokey the god of light :clap:


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

Knockhill Track Session - Skylines Only !! - Skyline Owners Forum


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

catch tank turned up From RIPS in NZ


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

as you can see not the best conditions for cut slicks


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

*DANGER DANGER*

hey guys, nice to see a GTR being used properly!

I noticed you using thread tape on your oil cooler fittings - which is a no-no imo. Earls type AN fittings use the internal taper to seal - not the thread. besides, most thread tape is not impervious to solvents and oil.

otherwise, go hard!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

cheers.... 

Tomei twin entry fuel rail is on the way.... finally! Not very impressed with Nengun on that order! 3 months it took!










The remaining parts to get before 600bhp odd are....

Apexi PFC D-Jetro
Fuel lines


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

some more pics on track



























and sponsors etc


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

I keep coming across car parts all over the flat that need to be fitted
There's a nice neat pile of them now!

Oil catch can
Battery tray
All the new battery connections
Brake pads
Injectors


----------



## weetrav (Oct 25, 2006)

A bunch of nice photos you got there mate!! Impressive.

I'll have my R32 GTR ready for the track shortly so I'll see you up at Knockhill sometime soon.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

good good 

Exeddy twinplate clutch now in  thanks to The Garage in wishaw


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

some nice new decals from The Garage - thanks to them for some good work and help


----------



## poah (Sep 25, 2005)

looking good adam


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

You fancy coming to Knockhill on the 7th (speed sunday) or the 12th (skyline owners trackday) to get some pics?


----------



## D4NNY (Jan 19, 2007)

be good to see this car running full boost as marc told me the last time you had it at knochill for the skylineowners.com trackday the clutch was slipping 
will look out for you at knockhill on the 12th 
:smokin:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

its still not at full (full) boost  aiming to run 1.7bar... its currently only running 1.2bar. Only got the PFC to go in the shopping .... 850cc injectors, twin pumps + swirl pot etc etc

At the skyline owners trackday its was running with under 1bar. For TimeAttck it was running about 0.4bar LOL Hole in IC, slipping clutch, no powersteering.

Thrashing on track does take its toll on the car


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

quick update to projects section of my site... just a thankyou and plug to the sponsors 

TrackScotland

direct link TrackScotland


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Righto, home yesterday, freezing my ass off today...

Trying to get to the bottom of all this smoking on track and afew weight saving bits n bobs.

Fitting a catch tank, relocating the battery, and chaging steering wheels.

Catch Tank - 

Blocked the orig PCV (open n shuts under boost/vacuum to vent engine. Orig route is oily gasses into inlet (post IC). I'll route the breather that went there to the catch tank, as well as the one off the other cam cover that used to go to the inlet (pre IC)










































Battery being located behind pas seat. Not final, and will move to a smaller battery in time, and prob an enclosed box.










Changed the standard wheel for a momo one... saved over 1kg 

orig

















new


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

thats the car running again... 

Catch can all plummed in. Still needs the cam case breather pipes turned 90deg to tidy things up and keep the cam-to-cam breather in situ (removed in pic, and blocked (outside 2)


































battery connected up, and now just waiting to swap it to a lighter gell battery


----------



## Billy32 (Sep 17, 2005)

Car lookin really Good Adam!!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Engine looks good, interior looks shabby. But hey function over form I guess


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

LOL interior isnt anywhere near finished.... still ripping stuff out when time permits


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Will need a new G Sensor after a wee fire...



























































































new brakes on


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Jesus, what happened there Adam?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Battery was dead in the skyline... dead and not accepting any charge!

Tried running the car afterboosting it, but it was stuttering and cutting out when any electrics were used... pretty undriveable.

We had out 911 in Edinburgh so swapped the battery from that into the GTR. It was a big 70ah thing that didnt fit in the cage, so i plonked it where the rear seats sit. Put the dud battery in the 911 and it ran fine off the altenator... less electrics

Had to brake hardish into a round about for a sunday driver... battery slid forward. +ve terminal hit the cage, and shorted the battery. The car cut out mid roundabout... smoke started coming from the earth cable. Earth cable insulation went up in flames :O
Extinguisher is in the front with me so was easy enough to get at, and had to use whatever I could find to break the battery connection. At that point in time I didnt know what it was so just battered the **** out of a glowing red and flaming earth cable with a hammer LOL

Luckily the police passed just as the incident started, and were at the car just after I had it under control. They had called the fire brigage as the smoke was billowing out of the car :O Fire brigade arrived about 1min later and were a pretty helpfull bunch 

Made some 'fixes' and fashioned a new earth strap from what was left, and drove home LOL with the battery secured... but still not in a cage :/

Now you see the new battery


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

some playing with rattle cans LOL


























thoughts on the colour?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

new rear 1/4 GFX


























slightly tidier interior




















latest weigh in 










latest update....   


Engine is out... the car developed a bottom end knock at the last track session it was on. 

Crank is getting reground, new bearings etc....

Fee will miss time attack round 6 though


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

oh.... and another member of the fleet :/


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

4.0 V6 or 2.5Td?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

dont think they sell a petrol version in the UK :/

2.8Td i think... maybe 2.5 LOL


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

update...

Engine had fresh ACL bearings in Sept, but unfortunatly wasnt completed in time for the TA final round.

Started work on upping the spec as planned before.

HICAS cancel bar ordered
Hard intake pipes ordered
PFC ordered
ATI Damper ordered

ECU and associated gubbins arrived




























That is the right ECU for R32 D-Jetro isnt it? 32/33 are interchangable and the 'D' is for D-jetro ja?


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Yup 

Marc


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

update time....

GRP doors ordered
Lexan windows ordered
Carbon splitter ordered
Carbon canards ordered
Cabon GT wing ordered
GRP boot skin ordered

Cage door bars arrived, but will need an X or 2 parralles at least to meet TA regs.


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

cool thread adam!!! car is looking lovely, can I ask where you got the headlight cover as i would love one which is road legal!!

keep the thread updated as its really cool reading build up threads,

What do you do job wise offshore??? oil exploration??


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

GouldyGTR said:


> What do you do job wise offshore??? oil exploration??


Bank robber :clap:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Headlight - Its a silkroad product. I got it from Chaz off here.. Swapped it for a heap of standard interior parts. Think you ca get it from RHD/Nengun etc

Job - Oil Exploration. Client/QC work for oil companies/seismic surveys.

Sold most of that fleet from the orig post. Have the 911, Skyline and Navara just now. Hope to add another Impreza TypeR soon 

Forgot the wing has arrived! Thanks to Paul at SPD/Buddyclub/Ultralite

plane of big gay wing....

oh my :lol:


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Yeah, RHD japan for the headlight, can't remember the cost. Gonna be looking good and going well Adam. :thumbsup:

Charlie.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

What do you think of the quality of the wing adam? I still am not sure I like a big wing on my car but the quality is top notch and I am sure that it works if Paul says it does.
I never told him that someone I know locally saw my wing and said that he had a ripspeed wing on his opel manta that had not cost much less than mine and worked just as well


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

wing is only gacing the kitchen at the moment but it does look very good quality


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well done Adam, looks like a mighty shopping list :thumbsup:


Will you guys be running in Pro/Club next year Adam?



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Fee will be in Club.... See how she and the car performs 

I'll also try to do 1 or 2 rounds in the Impreza when we get it and work commitments alowing


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

engine is oooot again :lol:

head and sumped tapped and a drain/pipe fitted to help get oil back down the the sump.
ATI damper pulley getting fitted too.

Carbon cannards and Splitter bits arrived. Bonnet/Boot pins arrived too


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Still waiting for the splitter :/ but we have the canards and the fitting kit for the splitter. Pins also shown


































would have preffered aero catchs etc, but **** payig £40 a pop


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Adam, i had those Canards on my Wagon for Brands and Snetterton. They did make a noticeable difference!

Be careful when fitting them, as they are so thin, they can very easily crack.

Funnily, i had mine since before Donington, but didnt fit them until Brands, then stuffed it into the wall on the 3rd lap and smashed the nearside ones. Fortunately i bodged them back on!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

good stuff.... they are a bit more reasonable price wise over others 

big carbon fibre splitter blank arrived 


















nice and big enough for flat bottoming under the engine


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

wing mirrors arrived


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

new addition 

Put a deposit down on it today... will hopefully pick it up next week once its Registered/MOT'd and taxed 

some of the spec that I was told/and saw...

TEIN Coilovers
CUSCO ARB's and braces from what I can see - poss drop links too 
Greddy FMIC
Greddy Hardpipes
Unknown induction kit
Uprated fuel pump
HKS hyper exhaust
uprated headers (said to be equal length but not convinced)

SARD boost guage
Turbo Timer
Adjustable rear wing
gay wing mirrors
17" Advans.... one is dented though :/


Interior is pretty clean - to sell :lol:
Exterior is straight but has a few flat bits of paintwork. Who cares :lol:


















































plans:

Strip it of weight then get it track ready on a budget


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

brrrrrr.... just been outside working on the skyline. My hands are now defrosting.

Liquid Gasketed the rear turbo inlet pipe.... Fee couldnt get to it to do it when she fitted the modified Twin Turbo inlet pipe.

some random piccies

ATI Damper Pulley fitted - even just watching it rotate it looks so much smoother and balanced. Gives me a bit more peace of mind when reving to 8000+ rpm :lol:










Oil drain from rear of head to stop oil pooling up there and staring the bottom end.











Modified twin turbo pipe with sheet of alu welded between the two inlet tracks to try and smooth/seperate the air flow to avoid the pain in the ass turbo shuffle we have. Havent tested much yet, whilst it seems better it wasnt cured.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

car should be 20-25kg lighter now.... Thats the rear steering ( HICAS ) pish removed. 

Going to get a few jerry cans of E85 too... see what gains it can give with around 10% mix whilst its getting mapped


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Light Weight GRP doors in black gell coat arrived :lick: 

Weighed them to make sure... 6kg Each! hehe

Just waiting for the GRP boot skin and Lexan windows now.





























Any tips on fitting the window kit to the doors? Taff, RK, Hockey, Hugh etc?? I'm not wanting to build frames. Gone for 5mm formed lexan for the doors, 4mm on rear 1/4 and screen


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

It would be really interesting to see how much a standard door assembly with glass/regulator/inner trim/mirror weighs vs your new door/perspex and presumably lightweight mirror. Must be a very good weight saving. 

Can you weigh the standard boot vs the new frp boot too ?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

I'll try my best....

We have lightweight SPA Design GT mirrors waiting to go on. They feel about 1gram LOL


----------

